# 1964 Ford Galaxie



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This was the AMT kit built box-stock. I didn't change up anything on this. The kit was based on a promo. As such, it's curbside with no engine and retains the solid metal axles and one-piece chassis. It was kinda fun just having a simple build that didn't require alot of thinking or effort. All I did was add BMF and flocking to the interior. 





































Here's the interior










and a final picture


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Scott this is very nice. Did you use the BMF on all the chrome trim? I'm thinking of using it on my current build... is it difficult to use?


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-I'm not Scott, but that looks painted! Might be BMF tho.....

Scott, again, NICE work!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

All the chrome was BMF'd using regular old chrome BMF. Sorry, but the only things I painted were the lettering scripts for FORD front and rear, the door handles, and the door locks. It's not difficult at all - just time consuming. After laying it on, I use a toothpick to burnish it down and ensure it's in all the edges. I then use a fresh #11 blade to trim it where needed.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

scottnkat said:


> All the chrome was BMF'd using regular old chrome BMF. Sorry, but the only things I painted were the lettering scripts for FORD front and rear, the door handles, and the door locks. It's not difficult at all - just time consuming. After laying it on, I use a toothpick to burnish it down and ensure it's in all the edges. I then use a fresh #11 blade to trim it where needed.


Well *scott* you make it look easy! I'm gonna need some practice to duplicate the precision of your work. Thanks for the tip about the toothpick I'll have to try that.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

A beautiful build of a great car. Brings back some memories. Dad used to own a 63 1/2 with a 427. A beast of a car !! Great Job :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, guys. Whiskeyrat, it's not hard to use, but be sure to use a fresh clean blade when trimming - it makes a big difference.


----------

